# How do I beat chaos nights



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just can't seem to win against them with my lizardmen no matter what help
I can't use lore of metal cause I need to buff up my 50 temple guard or else the warriors will be an even bigger problem 
the guy I play against uses 25 or 35 I'm not sure and archaon all in the same unit


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Why do you need to buff the Temple Guard is you use Lore of Metal? Anything that deals wounds is doing it on 3/2+ against Chaos, or alternatively giving them -1 WS and Armour Save or killing them outright on 5+.

I'd go Lore of Metal and make sure that I got off a few good spells before I hit combat, it'll be fine.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lore of metal slaan should trounce a knight army... and back it up with an engine of the gods for burning alignment if you can (and if you happen to get uranon's then its even better).
Other then that you are looking at temple guard with halberds... but thats not really all that good.

If the enemy use lots of small units the engine rules, if he uses 1 large unit then just block the hell out of it while you use magic on it- send in line after line of skinks. The knights may well kill a unit of skinks and run through to the next one each turn, but 4 units of skinks can buy you a bit of time to magic the unit- final transmutation is awesome, searing doom works great and if you get multiple plagues of rust off on 1 huge unit of knights then you'll be laughing (if they have high MR then this and final transmutation are the ways to go).


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

He has 3 heavily armoured units the knights and 2 units of 40 warriors he also has a unit of 80 marauders with 6+ armour led by wolfric who comes behind me


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

He puts All that into one unit?! What points size is this...? And why not steggies with bolt throwers? A couple of those, slann with LoM and you should be laughing


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Seriously Jack96 you should find some new mates to play against, all this whining on broken lists and how do I beat this and that makes people a bit crazy here (at least thats how I feel). Just go look for more sporting players or even battle the employees in a local gw, they generally are good sports. 

If you're still convinced that playing against your old mates is fun than I really urge you to read a bit more on the armies you use. Try searching for tactics in old threads using the search button right on top of this site. If you still haven't found what you were looking for by then you are free to ask anyone here for advice. 

All I'm saying is that you should take a more pro-active approach in finding your own solutions before flooding the forums. And above all else find yourself some new mates to play against.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Seriously Jack96 you should find some new mates to play against, all this whining on broken lists and how do I beat this and that makes people a bit crazy here (at least thats how I feel). Just go look for more sporting players or even battle the employees in a local gw, they generally are good sports.
> 
> If you're still convinced that playing against your old mates is fun than I really urge you to read a bit more on the armies you use. Try searching for tactics in old threads using the search button right on top of this site. If you still haven't found what you were looking for by then you are free to ask anyone here for advice.
> 
> All I'm saying is that you should take a more pro-active approach in finding your own solutions before flooding the forums. And above all else find yourself some new mates to play against.


My little two cents here, it might not matter with his mates, they might just be playing what they consider 'fun'. But a good trouncing or two might change their minds, so I encourage some help for Jack96, though he's asking for the wrong kind of help, we can still attempt to help him the right way. All this is is horribly gimped lists tailored towards only a couple phases, which should be easily countered.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

my advice,cheat 
in all honesty though that sounds pretty unbeatable, i play chaos warriors myself agaiinst my gf sometimes and my army is only 3x12 man units of warrior,lord on jugger,harry the hammer, 2 units of 12 marauders and a unit of knights


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

my advice to everyone, stop feeding this troll who only wants to play this to beat everyone else, rather then be a sportsman.


----------

